# Mini Amps - If you had to choose



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi:

I am downsizing, cleaning up, generally making room. I am selling a couple of 50watt amps (JCM 800 and Mesa Single Recto).

To replace them I am looking for a low watt tube amp. I think I have narrowed it down to these choices. Can anyone give me some insight or opinions one why one absolutely shines above the rest, or one that I should absolutely avoid?

I am specifically looking at head/cabinet models.

1. Marshall Class 5
2. Mesa Mini-Rectifier
3. Blackheart BH5H
4. Carvin VT-16

I would appreciate the insight of anyone who already has and uses these models.

Many Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Class 5 doesn't have a master volume, so that's out for me. I'm eyeing up the mini-recto myself, but it's pricey. I don't know much about the other two, so I'll leave that to others who do.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Low Watt Tube Amp? Get a Gem!*



bryguy9 said:


> Hi:I am downsizing, cleaning up, generally making room. I am selling a couple of 50watt amps (JCM 800 and Mesa Single Recto).To replace them I am looking for a low watt tube amp. I think I have narrowed it down to these choices. Can anyone give me some insight or opinions one why one absolutely shines above the rest, or one that I should absolutely avoid?I am specifically looking at head/cabinet models.1. Marshall Class 52. Mesa Mini-Rectifier3. Blackheart BH5H4. Carvin VT-16I would appreciate the insight of anyone who already has and uses these models.Many Thanks! Bryan


 Bryan,Check out the Gem at mackamps.com.4 watts to 4watts... switchable gain stages... great range of usable tube tones... hand made in Canada... and it's inexpensive.I have over 25 amps and the Gem has been the one I use the most for the past two years.Rob


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is a quick stats round up of the amps I am looking at. Rob, thanks for the tip on Mack amps Gem.

Marshall Class 5:$399CDN
5 watts, 16 or 8 ohms
2xECC83,1xEL84
Volume, Treble, Middle, Bass controls

Mesa Mini Rectifier:$999CDN
2channels, 4modes
10/25watts, 4 or 8 ohms
5x12AX7
2xEL84
Gain, Treble, Middle, Bass, Presence & Master Controls

BlackHeart BH5H:$199US
3/5watts, 4,8 or 16ohms
1x12AX7
1xEL84
Volume, Bass, Middle, Treble controls

Carvin VT16:$449US
16/5watts, 8 or 16 ohms
2x12AX7
2xEL84
Volume, soak, bass, middle, treble and reverb controls

THD Univalve:$999USD
15 watts, 2 to 16ohms
2x12AX7
1xEL34 (Can take any octal tube)
Volume, Treble, Bass, Attitude, Hotplate and more bells and whistles

Mack Amps Gem:$449USD
4/0.4Watts, 8ohms
1x6AC10
1xEL84
Volume, Tone, Gain, Hot/Melt controls

Some Helpful links:
http://www.ibanez-rg-review.com/21-best-practice-amps.php
http://www.jedistar.com/low_watt_amps.htm
http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazi...ie_Mini_Rectifier_Twenty_Five_Amp_Review.aspx


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I also have the gem. Very nice little amp


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to have the Blackheart BH5H, I now have the Handsome Devil (15/7 watts). I'd recommend both, but I much prefer the devil because it has more headroom and more versatility. Plus it has a Master Vol (level) control so it's actually a _better _bedroom amp than the BH5. It's pretty much a perfect rock amp for practice (yes, it hangs with drums, even clean) and small gigs. I'd mic it for larger gigs with good monitors. FWIW, the extra extension cabinet is well worth getting too.

I also have a Garnet made "Mann" stencil amp. The Blackheart is what I use to play in my band, the Mann stays home.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

These days I'm gasing for this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO3OAiTDRco
All tubes, 2 channels, 1W, 5W, 18W switchable. 

Maybe not the tone you are looking for ...


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi: 

Thanks for the tips on the Handsome Devil and Hughes and Kettner - I do like the tone. So many choices in this market space now, it's hard to sort things out. 

I think this is the way I am going to go...

I have a 1966 Blackface Fender Bassman that is currently getting refurbed at Amps Plus in Kitchener. So already I have something that gives me a great clean and lots of head room. But that amp is 40watts - still far too much except for playing out.

L&M Cambridge will help me with trade in value on my Mesa single Recto and 2x12. 

So if I use the trade in to offset the costs, and I have a good clean amp, I am thinking about the Recto-mini and the Blackheart B5H5. Greedy, I know but for $199, why not?

Bryan


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mini recto is pretty awesome.

i enjoy my class 5. moreso after a few mods.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a Class 5 at my office and it's a great little amp and stays there full time for late night wailing at work. I then wanted something that had a master volume or a built in Attenuator and picked up the Mini Z for the music room. Fantastic amp for what it is, great tone but not a lot of headroom. Now I'm considering the Mack Gem for the quiet times at home or in the studio. It supposed to be what I need and it's Canadian.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> I have a Class 5 at my office and it's a great little amp and stays there full time for late night wailing at work. I then wanted something that had a master volume or a built in Attenuator and picked up the Mini Z for the music room. Fantastic amp for what it is, great tone but not a lot of headroom. Now I'm considering the Mack Gem for the quiet times at home or in the studio. It supposed to be what I need and it's Canadian.


I'm adding a VVR to my class 5 this week. should work well as a master volume. this is assuming I don't screw something up.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

blam said:


> I'm adding a VVR to my class 5 this week. should work well as a master volume. this is assuming I don't screw something up.


Let us know how that works out please.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Let us know how that works out please.


I will for sure.

just waiting for my new choke to arrive. might be a couple weeks so I may dive in sooner to do it.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey,
If I had to chose between those models, I'd go with the Class 5, it's a great little amp.
I personnally use a Pignose 7-100 for practice, it's sounds amazing, is portable and save me a ton of money in tubes!
Have a nice day!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

well I couldn't wait. lol

my class 5 is voltage regulated and it is MARVELOUS. at super low volume the VVR isn't great, it's actually not usable (or I installed it incorrectly) and by super low, I mean you can talk over the guitar amp. anything from TV volumes and up it is fantastic. easy mod to do in my opinion and i've never worked on amps before or PCD boards for that matter. I'd recommend it for anyone looking to get lower volumes out of their amp.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Pretty happy w/ the BumBox Lead 1. Handwired for under $500. Got mine on the forum but I think Axe And You Shall Receive carries them.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Class 5 and love it. The amp is loud but works very well with the guitars volume control, it also takes pedals well. The stock speaker sounds good but I run mine into a closed back single 12 inch cab. Big improvement and you can't beat the price.

Cheers 
John


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

In the amps you listed I would choose the mini recto. Pretty versatile for the size!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

PM Sent. I have something you might be interested in.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My fave low-watt amp is the Vox AC4. It sounds amazing and it's something silly like $299 new. It gets a very nice overdriven tone. I use it to record quite a bit when I want a change from my JTM45 or my YCS50.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Another contender which is a bit more money is the Reason Bambino. I picked one up used on the gear page and honestly it's an amazing little amp. I've got the 1x12 combo and it sounds huge, but only weighs something like 23lbs, so really nice for lugging around (even if it's just the living room to the basement!). Great lead tones and the line out is also very usable for late night home recording. It really blows the class 5 away in my experience...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*another MESA*

Hey Bry, look at the Mesa Trans-Atlantic. Many of the same mesa tones in a low watt package, probably cheaper than a mini-recto...

or, there is always the Traynor options. The Dark Horse is a neat sounding little amp too.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> My fave low-watt amp is the Vox AC4. It sounds amazing and it's something silly like $299 new. It gets a very nice overdriven tone. I use it to record quite a bit when I want a change from my JTM45 or my YCS50.


+1 for the AC4, I sometimes run it through my ac30's cab with blues, it's sounds HUGE.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Pretty happy w/ the BumBox Lead 1. Handwired for under $500. Got mine on the forum but I think Axe And You Shall Receive carries them.


I have one of these as well, and it just happens to have been the first thing I bought from someone on this forum! Great little amp.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I think Marshall has done a great thing with the new 1 watt amps demo'd at NAMM. Now thats what one needs at home. Lets be honest ... most guys on these forums are not really gigging but sitting at home, with power soaks, amps at 1 or 2 and no power tube goodness. To me the one watt makes sense like no other.


I'm waiting for those to hit the stores. I was really excited when I first heard about them, but I think the pricing is gonna be silly, like $750 or more, which really makes me disinterested in them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...take a listen to the youtube clips of the traynor darkhorse on the two-watt setting. tasty..


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey... OP here.

So fate and Kijiji are funny things.

I am offloading some loud gear on Kijiji, and thinking about getting a low watt amp. And I find a Blackheart Handsome Devil BH15H for sale about an hour from me. I drove up to meet a nice young student (musician?) who wants to part with his little tube amp for some spending cash. It seems that the little blackheart didn't do enough grind for him. He had a Line 6 modelling combo he was happy with. I doubt he'll even miss this little beauty.

A well, the folly of youth, finders keepers and all that. I am thinking I will still probably pick up the Mesa Mini on trade in for my Single recto. With a 1x12 cab, two mini amps and a guitar, I could still fit my wife and kids and a case of beer into the Kia.

BJG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bryguy9 said:


> Hey... OP here.
> 
> So fate and Kijiji are funny things.
> 
> ...


I had always assumed the Blackhearts were are higher gain amp. The new guitar player in my band has one though, and it's sounds complete different than I expected. Beautiful cleans and mild overdrive tones. It's much more into Fender territory. I am seriously impressed with his. So congrads, I think you got a great amp.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that new Traynor looks & sounds great....darkhorse? David mentioned it above

also the Vox AC4 is a really cool little amp

and check out Pat's valve junior improvements...GA5 circuit mod


----------



## ohdino (Jan 6, 2011)

I was in the same boat, and ended up with the VHT Special 6. http://vhtamp.com/avsp16.html
Awesome little amp, and can keep up no problem with loud drummers.
Of course I swapped out the factory speaker, and what a huge difference. I also have it plugged into a 1x12 cab and even sounds bigger.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ohdino said:


> I was in the same boat, and ended up with the VHT Special 6. http://vhtamp.com/avsp16.html
> Awesome little amp, and can keep up no problem with loud drummers.
> Of course I swapped out the factory speaker, and what a huge difference. I also have it plugged into a 1x12 cab and even sounds bigger.


...so many great mini-amps, so few that include an fx loop.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The next mini amp I buy will likely be the Egnater Rebel 20, mostly due to its versatility, which is very important to me.
I've also looked at/played through Mack's heatseeker and skyraider, and Oranges TT and DT.


----------

